

Try climbing 1768 feet just to get to work - wheaties
http://www.businessinsider.com/think-your-job-sucks-try-climbing-1768-feet-just-to-get-to-work-2010-9

======
ahi
according to my calculations, if he slips at the top he has almost 10.5
seconds to think about his mistake.

------
jacquesm
that was already posted here today.

